# my female



## stef (May 3, 2011)

is this normal that my female younger than the male is bigger ?
and I think she is very white !

here is a picture of her ..
[attachment=2428]
[attachment=2427]


----------



## Rhetoric (May 3, 2011)

How much bigger is she than the male? If hes been hibernating/brumating in the winter that could be why. How old are they? Males usually reach their maximum size around 2-3, I believe.


----------



## stef (May 3, 2011)

i buy this female one week ago, this man say she was just 1 year 
her size is 85 cm and her weigt is 2 kilos....
my male is 80 cm for 1.600 kilos but he is 18 month ...
i hope you understand me ,my english is not perfect ...sorry


----------



## Rhetoric (May 3, 2011)

You're doing fine. Did your male spend a lot of time sleeping at any point during the year? For a few months in a row or anything?
They all grow at different rates, some have tegus that grow really fast the first year, some have tegus that grow more slowly. Do you feed your male daily? Frequency in feeding can effect growth rates as well as UVB (ultraviolet B) lighting. 


Tu travailles bien. Avez-vous des hommes passent beaucoup de temps à dormir, à tout moment au cours de l'année? Depuis quelques mois dans une ligne ou quelque chose?
Ils ont tous croître à des taux différents, certains ont tegus qui poussent très vite la première année, certains ont tegus qui croissent plus lentement. Ne vous nourrissez votre quotidien masculin? Fréquence de l'alimentation peuvent affecter les taux de croissance ainsi que les UVB (ultraviolets B) d'éclairage.


Hopefully that makes it easier, I don't think it is too fluent though.

Another member suggested this page, http://translate.google.com/#
it might help translate what we're saying.


----------



## stef (May 3, 2011)

no my male isn't sleep this year, and i feed him one day two .. i don't know for my femelle...
do you think she is a chacoal ? or white head? i don't know how you said ...


----------



## Rhetoric (May 3, 2011)

I have no idea, I'm not very good at telling the differences. There are other members on here who can hopefully give you more information.


----------



## stef (May 3, 2011)

no soucy rhetoricx 
thank you for your answers


----------



## reptastic (May 3, 2011)

I had a female who was well over 4 feet at 1 y/o and a male that was barely 3 feet and he was 2 y/o, its all about feeding and activity. They both look like high white normal b/w tegus to me, the term white heads isnt really used anymore


----------



## Kingwolf26 (May 4, 2011)

yeah I would have to agree with reptastic. You tegus both have very bold black markings all over there body which is not the case with giants. when you look at a giants markings, they seem to be faded from half the ribcage down


----------



## stef (May 4, 2011)

ok so she's a normal b&w ?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2011)

She looks like a normal to me yes.. she is very pretty BTW


----------



## stef (May 5, 2011)

thanks !


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 9, 2011)

I don't know how to tell the difference but she is very beautiful she has a sheen to her.


----------



## stef (May 10, 2011)

thank you !!!
she is not very calm but it's a girl....


----------

